# OM vs daiwa



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Looking at BPS and 12' cape and regular OM 12" as well as Daiwa Emblem surf rod. The cape is on sale now for $119. I will be throwing 8 + and bait with a 525 mag as well as an old style jigmaster I magged myself. 50lb PP on the 525 and 80 lb PP on the Jigmaster. Obviously, I am not fishing for reds or pomp. Does anyone own or has anyone used both the OM (either one) and the Daiwa that could give a comparison? I am buying two rods and not sure whether to get the two OM's or one of the OM's and the Daiwa. Any input would be appreciated. These will be my first actual surf rods so I have a learning curve as well.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

The cape point is on sale on line for $89. If that helps ur decision.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah - BPS is carrying the OMCP at a great price right now (wont last long). I have one myself (12') and it is a great rod. Very well constructed. Needs 8 to get loaded but has a great feel. Can't speak for the Diawa though.

I have mine matched with a Penn 950ss with 50lb PP and 80lb shock. It lauches bait for a heavy spinning setup.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Did u have ur handle wrapped or just left it like it is?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I ended up taping it up with white athletic tape (I have plenty laying around). Built up a nice grip that can easily be taken off as needed when it gets "gunked" up. And I can always get a "nice" grip if I ever decided to.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

How hard is it to cast without a grip on there?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Not at all. You can twist the tape around itself and create ridges/grooves that you can run tape over again in layers. Creates a nice grip. You can build it up as thick as you want. Grip isn't a problem.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

It is a really good deal and i am considering getting one to put my daiwa sl30sh on. How much u think it would cost to get it gripped if i chose to?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't a clue. Mine came blank (as all CP's apparently do - was news to me when I bought it) but I figured taping it wouldn't be a problem and it wasn't. As for a "real" grip job, no clue here. Never messed with it before.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I used tennis racquest grip tape. I prefer it to the cork. I know it won't last long though. And it is colored.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

hokieboy said:


> It is a really good deal and i am considering getting one to put my daiwa sl30sh on. How much u think it would cost to get it gripped if i chose to?


if ya want something like X flock heat shrink for grip it runs about $5.50 a foot or so. about 15-18 dollars total

The reel reason to put the heat shrink on is to protect the blank from wear and tear in sand spikes- you really don't need to for casting per se, tho it doesn't hurt- cork tape is a whole lot cheaper if you just want afew inches protected it won't add much weight, but that is why they took the cork off on the cape point model- to save weight


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i just cork taped mine


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

How hard was it to do urself FA, and where did u get the stuff to do it?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Hokie,

I assume you are on campus - got any baseball, lax or hockey buddies? Any of them could do it I am sure. It's not difficult. Just like taping up a stick or a bat.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I actually have all three rods (OM, OMCP, and Diawa Emblem) and I prefer the CP. Unfortunately when I visited Bass Pro in Myrtle Beach to get a CP for my 525 mag they were out of conventional rods and I didn't want it matched to a spinner. I ended up getting the standard OM and I'm actually pretty impressed with it.

My rating would be as follows (if you are looking for a sturdy heaver):

Cape Point
OM Standard
Diawa Emblem

Though I do want to say that the OM and the Emblem are almost even.

Just my .02

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

*hokieboy*

I used the heat shrink kit from fishsticks4u that comes with a cushion tape that goes on under the shrink. About $20 for the kit. I also replaced the reel seat with a regular fuji seat because I don't like the reel clamps and the reel wobbles without it. I'm about 30 miles from Tech if you would like to see or try mine.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*You can also...*

do a cord wrap with some nylon cord. It works well is easy to do, is durable and cheap. I have done two butts one on an OM heavy that I took the thick cork off of and the other a Daiwa Eleminator that I rebuilt. Total cost for cord $4. Cord used to be the standard for surf rod grips.

Bill

Here is my OM Heavy with the cord done in a spiral.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I actually have a friend who is currently workin in a lacrosse store and wraps sticks. Great idea. Thanks man. Deff gonna have to take a look at the cape point now!!!


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

bstarling was the cast net wrapped around the shark when you caught him... i thought id seen it all.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I believe he used that to haul the shark in by its tail...


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

I believe the $89 deal is for a spinner


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Na they had the casting model for sale they must have sold out. Bass pro will do this with some rods to get rid of one years inventory to bring in another...


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*BPS Fall catalog...*

...has all of the CP's on sale for 89. That shark was destin for the table so the guy with me used his cast net rope to tail her. That fish by the way damn near stripped that SHV30 and it has 300 yards of 30 braid with a top shot of 150 yards of 20 mono. I always put a good drag on anything I'm hooked into and that one just never wanted to stop running. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Shark*

Daum Bill, you look tired in that picture!!!
Did you take her for a walk down the beach or something???

Darin


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

cast nets make awesome tail ropes!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Ryan*

I had forgotten about the big ole lemon you caught. Cast net did the trick there as well.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

My experience with BPS is when you catch a 12" skate, and the rod breaks below the second Eye. BPS will tell you tough noogie.

Jonny morris has gotten my last dollar.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

omcps12c 
i pulled in a 24" skate up here in nyc. no problem

the smaller 12-18" ones felt like nothing..


----------



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

Custer said:


> My experience with BPS is when you catch a 12" skate, and the rod breaks below the second Eye. BPS will tell you tough noogie.
> 
> Jonny morris has gotten my last dollar.


I had a OM 10ft surf rod break, I sent it back to them they replaced it no questions asked and refunded my shipping.


----------

